# SOS G4 !!! QUE FAIRE ?



## vespaman (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, ravi de rejoindre le forum ! Comme vous le comprendrez vite à la lecture de ce message, je ne suis ni un geek, ni un "spé" de la pomme et j'ai un souci pour lequel je suis sûr que votre aide et vos conseils me seront précieux. Un grand merci d'avance, je suis vraiment dans la panade...

Je viens de récupérer les éléments suivants :
Ecran Cinema Display Modèle M 8149 (24"?, diagonale écran de 56 cm)
Unité centrale PowerMac G4 Modèle M 8570 MDD cadencé à 1,25 GhZ
Clavier Prokeyboard (touches noires et coque en plexiglas sur l'arrière, pas de pavé numérique)
Pas de souris Mac infrarouge ou filaire à dispo à ce jour

Imprimante Canon et boîtier Free pas encore reconnectés.

Aucun souci au moment des branchements de l'écran à l'unité centrale, du clavier à l'unité centrale et de l'unité centrale au secteur. La machine s'allume normalement et j'atteris sur la page d'accueil du bureau, flèche de navigation bloquée en haut à gauche. Une première souris Microsoft sans fil n'est pas détectée, impossible de prendre la main. Je réessaye avec une seconde souris filaire Microsoft. Et là, même échec, malgré des branchements sur les ports USB gauche et droite du clavier et également directement sur l'unité centrale... Difficile de savoir ce qu'a la bête dans ses entrailles niveau système d'exploitation, mémoire, capacité du dur, logiciels, etc si on ne peut naviguer. De plus, la seul façon d'éteindre est de couper directement le courant sur le bloc secteur et ça, c'est pas glop.

A ce stade, quatre questions dont je vous prie d'excuser la débilité :

Comment faire pour investiguer l'ordi ? Ai-je besoin d'une souris spécifique Mac, si oui laquelle ? Existe t-il une bidouille clavier (hors écrasage du contenu ou réinitialisation à zéro) au moment du démarrage ou une fois le bureau à l'écran pour récupérer la main et voir ce qu'il y a dans la machine niveau ressources et capacités aujourd'hui ?

Si la seule chose qui me reste à faire est de tout écraser pour réinstaller un nouveau système d'exploitation, quelle est la manip'?

Quel système d'exploitation maximal ce modèle peut-il tolérer ? On m'a parlé de Mac OS 9.2.2, de Mac OS X 10.4.11 Tiger et de Mac OS X V10.5, mais les infos que j'ai ne sont ni claires ni définitives. Quel système me conseillez-vous, me faut-il des barrettes de mémoire supplémentaires pour une telle installation ?

Enfin, cerise sur le gâteau niveau crétinerie, puis-je rebrancher ET mon imprimante ET mon boîtier Free sur l'unité centrale et si oui, où ?

J'en entends déjà certains qui ricanent et ils ont raison ! Merci d'avance à ceux qui auront la gentillesse de me répondre, surtout si c'est dans un langage pas à pas genre B.A ba pour les nuls. Je suis en pleine mouscaille et compte sur vous les ami(e)s ! Bon week-end et que la pomme soit avec nous !


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Octobre 2010)

vespaman a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes, ravi de rejoindre le forum ! Comme vous le comprendrez vite à la lecture de ce message, je ne suis ni un geek, ni un "spé" de la pomme et j'ai un souci pour lequel je suis sûr que votre aide et vos conseils me seront précieux. Un grand merci d'avance, je suis vraiment dans la panade...
> 
> Je viens de récupérer les éléments suivants :
> Ecran Cinema Display Modèle M 8149 (24"?, diagonale écran de 56 cm)
> ...



*merci pour les remerciements*


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2010)

Normalement, n'importe quelle souris filaire est détectée.
Fonctionne-t'elle correctement sur un autre appareil ?
Esct-ce que le clavier est reconnu ou au moins alimenté par le Mac ? Tu devrais le voir si la led du blocage majuscule fonctionne, sinon en utilisant les touches gauche/droite/haut/bas ou une combinaison de touches comme "commande/a" sur le bureau qui devrait tout sélectionner.
Ceci pour savoir si les ports Usb fonctionnent.
Si les ports Usb ne fonctionnent pas, essayer un reset PMU








Si tu veux faire le reset, il faut débrancher l'alim au préalable et n'appuyer QU'UNE seule fois sur le bouton.


----------



## vespaman (31 Octobre 2010)

Merci messieurs, a priori tout fonctionne, simple souci de faux contact au niveau du port usb... La machine est a priori sdous Tiger Mac OS X version 10.4.8, puis-je la tirer plus haut ?
Et by the way, un reset PMU, c'est quoi et ça fait quoi ? Bonne soirée,


----------



## iMacounet (31 Octobre 2010)

vespaman a dit:


> Merci messieurs, a priori tout fonctionne, simple souci de faux contact au niveau du port usb... La machine est a priori sdous Tiger Mac OS X version 10.4.8, puis-je la tirer plus haut ?
> Et by the way, un reset PMU, c'est quoi et ça fait quoi ? Bonne soirée,


Tu peux lui mettre Mac OS X 10.5 (puis upgrade vers 10.5.8) 2 Gb de ram, et un HDD à 7200trs récent.


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2010)

Maj 10.4.11

reset pmu = entres autres, reset des entrées/sorties (dont usb)


----------



## vespaman (1 Novembre 2010)

Oups, back on the field (once) again... Ma merguez de G4 me joue encore des tours. Elle rame grace malgré son 1GO de mémoire (deux barrettes sur quatre). Je dégage tout ce qui est inutile, inclus certaines applis dont je n'ai pas l'usage mais ça brasse mou du genou.
Plusieurs questions : on me parle de HDD à 7200 tours, c'est quoi et où puis-je choper l'info concernant ma machine (sur l'unité centrale ou à l'intérieur, via le menu "à propos de ce mac")?
J'ai fait un reset PMU comme indiqué, ça n'a pas changé grand chose. Puis-je  en refaire un ou c'est one shot dans la vie d'un Mac et basta ?
J'ai enchaîné par un reset PRAM, un reset NVRAM via le clavier. Je voudrais maintenant faire un reset de la carte mère (avec retirage de la pile), mais où est le bouton reset de la carte mère? C'est pas le bouton du PMU quand même ?
Thanks pour votre aide !


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Novembre 2010)

...mais où est le bouton reset de la carte mère? C'est pas le bouton du PMU quand même ?
Thanks pour votre aide ![/QUOTE]

je crois bien que si, il n'y a qu'un bouton sur la CM
cordialement JP


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2010)

vespaman a dit:


> Oups, back on the field (once) again... Ma merguez de G4 me joue encore des tours. Elle rame grace malgré son 1GO de mémoire (deux barrettes sur quatre). Je dégage tout ce qui est inutile, inclus certaines applis dont je n'ai pas l'usage mais ça brasse mou du genou.
> Plusieurs questions : on me parle de HDD à 7200 tours, c'est quoi et où puis-je choper l'info concernant ma machine (sur l'unité centrale ou à l'intérieur, via le menu "à propos de ce mac")?
> J'ai fait un reset PMU comme indiqué, ça n'a pas changé grand chose. Puis-je  en refaire un ou c'est one shot dans la vie d'un Mac et basta ?
> J'ai enchaîné par un reset PRAM, un reset NVRAM via le clavier. Je voudrais maintenant faire un reset de la carte mère (avec retirage de la pile), mais où est le bouton reset de la carte mère? C'est pas le bouton du PMU quand même ?
> Thanks pour votre aide !




Pas normal qu'il rame, j'avais le même, j'avais mis au final 2 go de ram mais j'ai longtemps tourné avec 1 go et même 512 au début.

Pour le DD, tu vas dans le menu pomme > à propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > matériel > ata
Tape le numéro dans google tu trouveras rapidos des infos. Sinon tu fais un pomme+i sur l'icône du DD et il te dira sa capacité. Possible qu'il soit défaillant, ce qui expliquerait les lenteurs.

Essaye une installe vierge, Léopard est idéal pour cette bécane, Tiger aussi mais déjà plus vieux.
Avec 1 go ça tournera correctement pour un usage courant. Pour installer l'OS, tu insères le DVD et tu laisses appuyer sur "c", regarde cette page que j'avais faite y a un bail pour plus d'info.

N'importe quel disque ATA/IDE fonctionne sur mac, ça a pas de pièces spécifiques mac en général. Va fait un tour sur LDLC. Faudra juste le formater en HFS après installation dans le mac.


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2010)

Oui, le reset Pmu est le reset de la carte mère.
d'accord avec *JPTK* c'est une machine qui marche assez bien avec 1Go de Ram. Sauf si ce qui rame est le Flash


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2010)

Et faut appuyer qu'une seule fois sur ce bouton, 1/2 seconde suffit, faut pas laisser appuyer ni appuyer plusieurs fois de suite car là tu pourrais endommager la carte mère (de mémoire, bien que je l'ai déjà fait avant de le savoir et que ça a été sans conséquence). Tu peux re-tenter par la suite, mais faut redémarrer avant et de toute façon je pense pas que ça résoudra quoi que ce soit chez toi.


----------

